# Help! Hamster missing :(



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Just realised that Domino's cage door is open and he's not in there.
He's dropped from a great height, but he isn't anywhere to be seen.
What do I do?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you know how to make up a bucket trap? If so make a few up and put them in each room. Was the door to the room the cage is in closed? if it was its easier because he should be trapped in that room. Tbh you probably wont see anything till his usual waking up time anway. I would also put his cage on the floor with the door open, he will feel safe in there and will probably try to get back in.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you know how to make up a bucket trap? If so make a few up and put them in each room. Was the door to the room the cage is in closed? if it was its easier because he should be trapped in that room. Tbh you probably wont see anything till his usual waking up time anway. I would also put his cage on the floor with the door open, he will feel safe in there and will probably try to get back in.


No I don't know how to do bucket traps, the door was closed until this morning, but no one noticed that his cage door was open until recently and my mum's been up since about 8:30. I worry in case Bailey has caught him. I'm about to put his cage on the floor.


----------



## demi (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah, keep the door closed and put the cage on the floor so he can go back inside. try leaving some food next to the cage to encourage him over. 

my dog found a hamster once when my mum was walking him on our street . my mum picked it up and went round the neibourghs doors asking if anyones lost a hamster. no one claimed it so we kept it. called it bubbles and he lived happily for 5 more years with us, till i found him curled up sleeping in his bed. i thought he had been asleep for a long time and when to pick him up and got a firght when i touched him because he was stone cold. he died peacfully in his sleep bless him. ( this was when i was wee )


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

demi said:


> yeah, keep the door closed and put the cage on the floor so he can go back inside. try leaving some food next to the cage to encourage him over.
> 
> my dog found a hamster once when my mum was walking him on our street . my mum picked it up and went round the neibourghs doors asking if anyones lost a hamster. no one claimed it so we kept it. called it bubbles and he lived happily for 5 more years with us, till i found him curled up sleeping in his bed. i thought he had been asleep for a long time and when to pick him up and got a firght when i touched him because he was stone cold. he died peacfully in his sleep bless him. ( this was when i was wee )


Aww bless ya.
I think if my dog saw him, he'd have alerted us somehow, but I wouldn't be sure, I've never had a hamster get out before when I've had a dog at the same time.


----------



## demi (Dec 27, 2010)

i also had ( an escape artist ) rat who went under the couch, made a hole in the bottom and went inside!
i tipped the couch up to get him out and had to rip the material off the bottom of the couch to get inside, but i couldnt find him.
so i closed the door and left and apple in the middle of the room ( if the apple got eaten id know he was ok).
but days went past and the apple didnt get touched so i thought he had got stuck and died inside the couch.
about a week later i heard my mum scream from the bathroom, i ran to see what was the matter and found the rat in the toilet.
he was blue and i thought, dead. but then i saw him move so i scooped him up quickly and washed him in warm water, dryed him and put him in a box with a hotwater bottle and a towel. the was shivering and i thought he wasa hyperthermic and wouldnt survive.
i kept the box by my bed over night and in the middle of the night i woke up to find him climbing all over my room!. he had made a full recovery!
i cought him and poped him back into the cage with the others and he lived happily with them for many years!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bucket traps are simple, you get a bucket (surprisingly :lol and make an easy way up to it (using books as steps is best) then you put a yummy food in the bucket and some ripped up tissue so the hamster thinks its treading on something secure, when they step on it they fall into the bucket then they cant get out again, in theory thats how easily its done but Ive never managed to catch anything in one . I would keep the door colsed as hes probably been asleep since you got up and is still trapped in the room. Watch your dogs behaviour and any signs that hes interested in a particular area have a good look. They are pretty good at hiding and looking after themselves so try not to worry too much. If you have laminate in that room then a good tip is to scatter flour on the floor around his cage, when hammy comes to visit you will see footprints and be able to see which direction he went.


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol they're right, dont worry eventhough he might be gone, he'll probably wonder back on his own, I've let 2 of my hamsters escape 6 times between them (dwarf accidently leaving the cage open and syrian bashes her ball till it comes undone), my dwarf just comes back out when he hears us or smells food and my syrian just hides under the bath everytime XD awkward to get her back though, have to unscrew all the bolts and take the panel off the side of the bath 

as they all said keep the door to the room you think hes in closed and put out some really smelly treats for him, or in his ball or cage. He will probably come out when he smells or hears you, but if hes a timid hammy just sit quietly, oh and I wouldnt suggest moving any furniture, unless your certain of where he is, dont wanna accidently scare, trap or squish him.

good luckkkkk xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you TDM, I will give it a try anyway.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

xXHazelXx said:


> Lol they're right, dont worry eventhough he might be gone, he'll probably wonder back on his own, I've let 2 of my hamsters escape 6 times between them (dwarf accidently leaving the cage open and syrian bashes her ball till it comes undone), my dwarf just comes back out when he hears us or smells food and my syrian just hides under the bath everytime XD awkward to get her back though, have to unscrew all the bolts and take the panel off the side of the bath
> 
> as they all said keep the door to the room you think hes in closed and put out some really smelly treats for him, or in his ball or cage. He will probably come out when he smells or hears you, but if hes a timid hammy just sit quietly, oh and I wouldnt suggest moving any furniture, unless your certain of where he is, dont wanna accidently scare, trap or squish him.
> 
> good luckkkkk xx


Thank you


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Just re examined Domino's cage and two bars in the cage door were extremely bent, so wouldn't surprise me if he tried to get through that way but opened the door as he came out.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

When I was younger (many moons ago) my hamster escaped, his cage was on top of the wardobe which was a massive drop. Two weeks later my next door neighbour knocked on my door with my hamster in his hands claiming he had found him in his electric box!!!! The hamster was skin and bones but seemed to had enjoyed his adventure.... anyways... 

If your dogs anything like mine he'll be barking his head off at the sight or smell of your hammie!!! So it your dog starts acting strange you know your on to something. The only other thing is buying a few of them humane traps and putting a bit of the hamsters bedding in it!! Also sprinkling flour on hard floors can help track little footprints!! Let us know how you get on, fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you 
I keep thinking what if he turns up next door lol.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Any sign hun? Though I guess it will be tonight you hear him! xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Any sign hun? Though I guess it will be tonight you hear him! xx


No, no sign yet.
We keep thinking we can hear him, but I think it's cos I just really want to find him. He usually wakes up around 8pm ish, so hopefully we will find him.
x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> No, no sign yet.
> We keep thinking we can hear him, but I think it's cos I just really want to find him. He usually wakes up around 8pm ish, so hopefully we will find him.
> x


Places to keep an ear out are under/near oven, bathroom and toyboxes. Barring the last my Roma has always gone for those. Charlie (RIP) just used to wander down three flights of steps to me for me to take him back up!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> No, no sign yet.
> We keep thinking we can hear him, but I think it's cos I just really want to find him. He usually wakes up around 8pm ish, so hopefully we will find him.
> x


I hope you manage to find him soon. Its so worrying when they go walkabouts!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you, well it's been nearly 24 hours since I realised he was missing.
I had put out tasty treats for him and he hasn't been back for them. 
I know he wouldn't say no to a treat if he could sniff them out.
So where is he? 
I just want him back :crying:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww no 

Really hope you find him, the bucket trap is a good idea..... also if you get really desperate, you could buy a humane rat trap - when the hammy runs in (put food or bedding or something to entise him in) to the trap, a door closes and he's safely caught inside and can't get out until you let him out.

You can buy them from DIY shops, I think B&Q might sell them, we have one knocking about for when we had rats (never caught one in it, they were too nervous) so now keep it just in case any of my gerbils escape.

Really hope you find him soon, he will come out when he needs feeding - just keep putting down the bucket traps.

Also another tip - if you think he might be in a certain place, sprinkle some flour around any crevices or areas he might escape into, then you will see his footprints if he is around there. It's worth trying just to know he's still wandering around & to get a better idea of where to place your bucket traps


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks. 
The traps are a good idea 
Unfortunately, I haven't even got a clue where he could be as there is no trace.
I wish there was a certain place I thought he could be.
Will keep you all updated anyway.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> aww no
> 
> Really hope you find him, the bucket trap is a good idea..... also if you get really desperate, you could buy a humane rat trap - when the hammy runs in (put food or bedding or something to entise him in) to the trap, a door closes and he's safely caught inside and can't get out until you let him out.
> 
> You can buy them from DIY shops, I think B&Q might sell them, we have one knocking about for when we had rats (never caught one in it, they were too nervous) so now keep it just in case any of my gerbils escape.


They sell these cheap in Wilkinsons..


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your help and advice.
Feeling pretty miserable that I haven't seen him yet.
Just feel like crying every time I walk past his cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> Thank you all for your help and advice.
> Feeling pretty miserable that I haven't seen him yet.
> Just feel like crying every time I walk past his cage


I know how you feel, when Angel was missing I was convinced one of the cats had eaten her, just when I thought she was gone forever she waddled out to see me.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I know how you feel, when Angel was missing I was convinced one of the cats had eaten her, just when I thought she was gone forever she waddled out to see me.


Aww, glad that you found her.
I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> Aww, glad that you found her.
> I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.


Awww hun really hope you do. Try setting up the bucket traps if you can cos they really do work! xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope you get some sign of him soon! He's probably just made himself cosy under the floor or something, don't lost hope :thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I know it's bad, but I am starting to lose hope 
I put some nice treats out last night again, so that I'd be able to tell if they'd gone.
They were all still there this morning, so doesn't look like he's been back.
x


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

EmzieAngel said:


> I know it's bad, but I am starting to lose hope
> I put some nice treats out last night again, so that I'd be able to tell if they'd gone.
> They were all still there this morning, so doesn't look like he's been back.
> x


I'm really sorry to hear you still havent found him 
the only thing I can suggest is to look for any little holes anywhere absolutely any hole you think he may have got into, you'd be surprised how many tiny holes they can squeeze through.
When you find a hole try tapping at the entrance, anything you can to wake him. That how I got coco back she was under the hollow floor under the bath, i could hear her so i tapped for a while and she came up to see so i grabbed her.
Hope you find him  good luck xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> I know it's bad, but I am starting to lose hope
> I put some nice treats out last night again, so that I'd be able to tell if they'd gone.
> They were all still there this morning, so doesn't look like he's been back.
> x


I lost hope when Mojo and Angel were missing, I was convinced the cats had killed them, then they turned up, try not to get upset. I found sitting in each room in total silence when the hamster would normally be awake helped, you can hear any little scurrying or slight noise.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Me and my mum are about to tidy up the house a bit, so gonna be looking thouroughly, as there is no doubt some hidey holes that I haven't checked yet.
Trying not to lose hope.
Thanks to you all again for all the advice and comfort.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope you find him *hugs*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Me too hun....honestly best thing is as TDM said....tonight just sit silently and listen out! That's how I realised where my Roma was....but it has to be completly silent and best dimming the lights down! xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you 
x


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope hammy turns up soon. The longest any of mine have been missing was 3 hours and I know how paniced I was about it.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Just tidied up the room we think he is most likely to be in, looked everywhere, still no sign.
I will try the sitting in silence thing, it's just a bit difficult with my fish tank humming and everything else.


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your hamster , I know how scary it is (rocky is quite the houdini)

He once escaped whie we were on holiday and my gran didn't notice because she was just putting food in, not getting him out and he could of been out for up to two weeks He had jumped off the dining table , somehow got upstairs and we found him in my mums room. He's got from my bedroom to the living room before and the living room to the washing machine more recently. 

I would put flour on the floor (if its laminate it is easier) and food in and you might be able to see little pawprints , so you will at least know what room he is in 

Hope he's safely back home soon


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

It's been three days now.
I've done most of what people have suggested, like bucket traps etc.
Still no sign of him.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> It's been three days now.
> I've done most of what people have suggested, like bucket traps etc.
> Still no sign of him.


Roma was gone 4 days before i realised she was alive and 5 before I caught her. I really hope he does turn up...try not to give up just yet. Sending a bucket load of positive thoughts hun!! xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I bring good news.

Domino has been found.

My mum went in to the pantry and couldn't understand why there was hamster food all over one of the shelves. She picked up the bag and we found a hole in the bottom, we then saw an old hamster tube where he'd been storing the food, just like he would in his cage. 

So we took everything out and found him running around on the floor of the pantry, he has built himself a little nest in the back corner. So no wonder he wasn't coming out for food, because he had a whole bag to himself.

He's a little scared and I couldn't stop shaking when I picked him up, he was just extremely thirsty.

So glad to have him back and thank you all for your comfort and help, really means a lot.


x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I bring good news.
> 
> Domino has been found.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news :thumbup: words cannot describe how happy and relieved i am for you and hammy. xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Fantastic news :thumbup: words cannot describe how happy and relieved i am for you and hammy. xx


Thank you so much.
I cannot stop smiling.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I bring good news.
> 
> Domino has been found.
> 
> ...


OH BRILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I understood your giving up and had it gone on for more than another couple of says then I may have too....so that is fantastic news!!!! Can't believe how happy I am cos of this  :thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OH BRILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I understood your giving up and had it gone on for more than another couple of says then I may have too....so that is fantastic news!!!! Can't believe how happy I am cos of this  :thumbup:


I don't think I would have actually given up, even though I did feel that way, but I think it was with more days passing, it was making me more and more miserable

Aww bless ya, thanks again


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad he's turned up safe and sound


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> Glad he's turned up safe and sound


Thank you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I don't think I would have actually given up, even though I did feel that way, but I think it was with more days passing, it was making me more and more miserable
> 
> Aww bless ya, thanks again


I get that. Three days of waiting for Roma...lierally three nights of no telly, sat in the dark etc just waiting. Then the 4th night my OH came over and he said at one point he saw her. I had near enough given up so my inital reaction was to not believe him  thought he was just trying to make me feel better....but after a bit I saw her too  Just to know she was alive was everything! Though then I had to catch her...she had nested under the oven....was very frustrating that part.

You did well to get him and glad he's OK. xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I get that. Three days of waiting for Roma...lierally three nights of no telly, sat in the dark etc just waiting. Then the 4th night my OH came over and he said at one point he saw her. I had near enough given up so my inital reaction was to not believe him  thought he was just trying to make me feel better....but after a bit I saw her too  Just to know she was alive was everything! Though then I had to catch her...she had nested under the oven....was very frustrating that part.
> 
> You did well to get him and glad he's OK. xx


I know how you feel.
I was just talking to my other hamster Crystal (as you do  ) and my mum shouts to me saying, "I've found him" not that she had actually seen sight of him, she had seen the hamster food everywhere, but hadn't told me at that point, I went in to the kitchen and she held the bag of food up and that was it, I was pulling everything out.

It's such a relief to have found him. I'm so surprised my dog hadn't sniffed him out, cos he sleeps in the kitchen very close to the pantry and his dog food is kept in there too.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Aww great news! really relieved to hear he's back safe and sound


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Aww great news! really relieved to hear he's back safe and sound


Thank you


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

AW I am so pleased for you hun:thumbup:, it's depressing when that happens. It's only happened to me once and that was stressfull. I'm obsessed with checking their cages as my hamster lives in close proximity to my rats.

Give him lots of cuddles from us!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

princesslea said:


> AW I am so pleased for you hun:thumbup:, it's depressing when that happens. It's only happened to me once and that was stressfull. I'm obsessed with checking their cages as my hamster lives in close proximity to my rats.
> 
> Give him lots of cuddles from us!!!


Thank you 
I still keep checking on him now lol.
He's fast asleep, I think his little adventure may have wore him out bless him.
I will do


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i set up a bucket trap years ago when my hampster went missing, i had one downstairs and one upstairs, she was gone for a little over two weeks but finall turned up in the upstairs trap, she was black and filthy all over, but she was ok. 
there is hope.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

carebear said:


> i set up a bucket trap years ago when my hampster went missing, i had one downstairs and one upstairs, she was gone for a little over two weeks but finall turned up in the upstairs trap, she was black and filthy all over, but she was ok.
> there is hope.


I think I'd be going out of my mind if he went missing for that long. Glad your hammy turned up and that she was ok.

Thankfully, I found my lil one today.
x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

carebear said:


> i set up a bucket trap years ago when my hampster went missing, i had one downstairs and one upstairs, she was gone for a little over two weeks but finall turned up in the upstairs trap, she was black and filthy all over, but she was ok.
> there is hope.


Oh wow!!!! Poor u you must have been scared!!! Although am sorry to take some good out of this....but if one of mine goes missing I WON'T give up so quickly!! Bless u! xx


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

EmzieAngel said:


> Domino has been found.


YAY!!!!! Congrats I'm so happy you found him, lol he was just stuffing his face and couldnt be bothered to come out XD


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

xXHazelXx said:


> YAY!!!!! Congrats I'm so happy you found him, lol he was just stuffing his face and couldnt be bothered to come out XD


Haha, exactly, by the looks of it.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

EmzieAngel said:


> I think I'd be going out of my mind if he went missing for that long. Glad your hammy turned up and that she was ok.
> 
> Thankfully, I found my lil one today.
> x


Glad you found him (thought this thread was in my subscriptions but guess it wasn't). 
Pets seem to like to challenge the idea they can't escape from their cages/tanks etc. :lol:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

davidc said:


> Glad you found him (thought this thread was in my subscriptions but guess it wasn't).
> Pets seem to like to challenge the idea they can't escape from their cages/tanks etc. :lol:


Thank you!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So next time people ask for your experience of loosing and finding hamsters you can add another story cant you, soooooooo glad this story had a happy ending:thumbup:.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> So next time people ask for your experience of loosing and finding hamsters you can add another story cant you, soooooooo glad this story had a happy ending:thumbup:.


Lol, definitely!
Thank you


----------

